# from smallmouth to giant



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Korean fishing TV host Dong Shin arrived from Korea with a cameraman on Wed (09-01).
We left NJ to fish giant in Prince Edward Island on Thursday, but we had to change our plan as Hurricane Earl is following us. :x
Instead, we decided to fish smallmouth in Maine on Sunday for filming.
It is a big change from giant to smallmouth, but it is not bad because Dong Shin said there is no smallmouth fishery in Korea though largemouth fishing is very popular. Smallmouth fishing was my favorite, but I haven't fished them last 20 years.
Due to change of our fishing schedule, we could relax to visit Boston, Rockport, MA or Oguanquit, ME for some sightseeing.
We even went to Freeport, ME for shopping. 
Fishing report will be followed.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Boston and Rockport pictures will post later as they were taken using other camera with different size of memory card.
Perkins Cove in Oguanquit, ME. You can see the famous Bunny Clark party boat there.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

LL Bean in Freeport, ME
















This pettit Italian in Freeport, ME serves excellent food.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*Acadia National Park: 09-04*


































Bar Harbor


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Arrived at Rideouts fishing lodge in Weston, ME which is located just south of Canada.








































our cottage.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*smallmouth on a canoe in wilderness*

Next day (09-05) we fished smallmouth on a canoe in a nearby river.
Even we did this because we couldn' fish giant due to Hurricane Earl, I have been dreaming to fish smallmouth fishing on a canoe in a remote place for a long time. 
Though it was a little tiring to paddle for 8 hours for a cameraman for an old body, you can not describe the feeling to fish on a canoe in complete wilderness with breathtaking, picture-perfect scenaries.
























beaver dam


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

lunch time


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*we arrived at North Lake, P.E.I..*

Even Hurricane Earl can not deter our determination to fish giant. 
I have been discussing with Dennis Braid to fish giant in Prince Edward Island. I know giant fishing has been great last two weeks and I felt it would a nice TV show to show great giant fishing in Prince Edward Island. 
We decided to fish giant on Tuesday (09-07) as weather looks fishable.
I couldn't go with a Capt which Dennis Braid recommended to me because he was not available on Tuesday. So I called Capt Tony and fortunately he is available.
We left Rideouts lodge this morning today (09-06).
We chose a small road to Canada to shorten driving distance, but it turned out to be time consuming because they interviewed us for 40 minutes at checking point in Canada border. :x But they were very courteous and friendly.
It was about 350 miles from the border of US/Canada to North Lake, PEI. When we arrived at North Lake, Capt Tony was working on his boat.
I had a concern that Hurricane Earl could affect giant fishing, but Capt Tony assured us we are going to have a good time tomorrow as herring draggers went back to work today after Hurricane Earl and tuna were behind the draggers.
Though this trip is for Korean TV fishing show, it is a scouting trip for me. I didn't bring any standup gears. After this trip, I'll get more ideas what to bring next time. I plan oto visit here again with other fishermen in two weeks.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Great pics Kil.

What is that one fish you are holding? Pickerel?


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Northern Pike.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Kil, I didn't see not one 500gr rod nor a PE-8 in any of those smallmouth pic's, ha ha

Looks like ya'll had a great time.....


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Nope, that's a chain pickerel, not a northern pike. The reticulation pattern on the fish gives it away.


BIG Flat Skiff said:


> Northern Pike.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Great Pictorial there Kil. I noticed you mentioned Rockport.... Isnt that one beautiful seaside community..... The wife and I were so very fortunate to get to go there and to Gloucester two novembers ago.. I'd go again at the drop of a hat...

Beautiful pictures of your outing.. Thanks for the post up..

Hog

ps: heres a picture from when we went to Rockport


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

The main purpose of our trip was to film giant fishing in Prince Edward Island, Canada.
However we had to postpone the trip as Hurricane Earl followed us.

I have been discussing with Dennis Braid to fish giant in P.E.I and he informed me giant bites have been great for two weeks.
Dennis recommended a Capt with whom he fished regularly, but unfortunately he was not available on Tuesday (09-07) and I arranged with Capt Tony in North Lake, P.E.I.

We left North Lake harbor at 6:00 am.










huge 130 reels for giant









fishing ground was only 3 - 4 miles from the harbor.
One herring boat was working and tuna were right under the boat.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We rigged with dead herring right next to a herring boat, but the problem was we hardly lower the bait because seagull relentless took the bait. We even used a stick to hit them, but they kept coming.









As soon as we succeed to put down the bait, bite was on.



























While Shin fighting tuna, I prepared my light rods for giant.
I did not prepare for this trip as I regarded it as my scouting trip.
While fighting, I became skeptical to fish light rods/reels for giant because the tuna pulled so hard with we used 130 reel filled with 200 lbs dacron along with heavy duty rod.

see size comparison of boat tuna setup and my 450g custom Black Hole Cape Cod Special with JM PE8 reel filled with Varivas PE8.
I thought I changed line to JB hollow 80 or 100 lbs. :x


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

After hard fighting for 2 hour 20 minutes, the giant came up to the surface. It was a massive fish. We landed 750 lb giant off Chatham, Cape Cod last year, but the fish looked much bigger.
The fish doesn't look big on the pictures. Capt Tony said it was a 1000 lb tuna. I got to believe him as he caught hundreds of giant in P.E.I. 
He landed 25 -30 giant this year alone, but only two of this size were landed and most majority tuna were 600 - 800 lbs.


















After quick release, I tied a hook on my tiny 450g Black Hole jigging  rod as I wanted for them to film how quickly giant took the bait.
Again, I had to fight with seagull to put the herring bait down.
I threw herring away from the boat and I put the bait on the other side of the boat. It took 4 - 5 second and a big giant took the bait right under us. The whole scene was videotaped. 
Shin and myself fought alternatively and the fight lasted about 30 minutes as the line got broken.

I did it again with my prototype 450g Black Hole rod/JM PE7 reel filled with Jerry Brown hollow 60 lbs.
It took only a few second to get bite and fight was on.
After fighting 30 minutes, we gained most of the line and tuna were only 100 yard away. At this moment, Greg's fight with 600 lbs giant with 450g Black Hole rod/JM PE8 reel came to my mind. He took 4 1/2 hour to bring the 600 lbs to the boat and I didn't want to fight that long with 60 lbs line. As soon as I increased the drag, tuna charged hard and broke the line.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

After fighting two giant with my light setups, I gained my confidence again.  It is definitely doable with standup light setup.
I never felt 450g Black Hole was too light for giant for the whole fight. It was much easier to fight with them than to fight a regular giant setup with 130 reel. We even didn't use any fighting belt. 
I used my trade mark pull/push technique. The boat had a huge stern and I could ran backward and forward to fight the giant. Capt Tony and his father who worked as a mate laughed so hard and took lots of pictures of my fighting.  Capt Tony said he never saw anyone fight this way and he was very impressed with the effectiveness of my fight.

I'll be back again in late September. I have four fishermen already for one boat. 
I am convinced light standup setup with right gears can land a giant.
All you need is reel/rod which can survive 30 - 35 lbs drag with enough line capacity.

I observed that most giant were only 30 - 40 ft behind the herring boat. It could present good jigging and popping opportunity.
While I concentrate on bait fishing on this trip, I am going to try jigging and popping on the next trip.

Bites became off by 10;30 am and we decided to head for the dock for long ride back to NJ. Good thing was it was only 3.6 mile run to the harbor.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Great story & pic's Kil. Monster fish & little rod n reels..........


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Great pics, the weather looks great.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

That's a different level of fishing altogether. I have fished out of that area, but not like that.


----------

